
Giving Mars a Magnetosphere - redthrowaway
https://medium.com/our-space/an-artificial-martian-magnetosphere-fd3803ea600c
======
tomatotomato37
While the terraforming of mars is still a long way off, a satellite of similar
design positioned on earth's L1 could be a viable defense against geomagnetic
storms that threaten our power grid.

